# 12V sealed beam car headlights?



## jake69455

Would the Halogen sealed beam 12 V car headlights work for underwater flounder lights? Anybody tried them? Are they too dim? Wpuld they drain a battery too quickly? I'm a complete flounder ROOKIE, just trying to find a easy cheap way to try this style of 'fishing'  Thanks


----------



## Midnight Rider

Never have heard of anyone using them before. One thing that comes to my mind would be finding a way to keep your conections dry at the back of the head light. Im sure with a little african enginuity it could be done.


----------



## jake69455

Would they have to be kept dry? They will corrode, but I don't THINK they would short out if wet...but I haven't tried it enuff to be sure.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks

Here is a 12V headlight. Works very well, minimal battery draw as well. The bulb is installed on the end of a large PVC sewer fitting, all electrical connections are protected.










:usaflag


----------



## Death From Above

Been there, done that (in the 70s).Sealed beam head lights are worthless. Too many other viable options.


----------



## Flounder9.75

If your going 12v here's a go set up Starfires they don't draw much.(amps) 

Link to one set up. 

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=43793&posts=8

Here's a Link to the old board ( gigging section) with several different setups and some good threads overall. 

<U>http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/forum-view.asp?fid=42</U>http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=43793&posts=8


----------



## tyler0421

I made two lights like this that are connected they are pretty bright I'll post a pic when I get a chance im actually looking to sell them if anyone's interested



> *Mike aka FishWerks (3/22/2008)*Here is a 12V headlight. Works very well, minimal battery draw as well. The bulb is installed on the end of a large PVC sewer fitting, all electrical connections are protected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :usaflag


----------



## Murphy's Law

http://www.thejump.net/fishing/flounder-gigging-rig/flounder-gigging-rig.htm


----------



## SeminoleSpearer

Check out the link in the above post. I know I've posted the same link a few times on the forum. It's cheap, easy to make and, I find it to be quite effective although I wade. I actually made a few for one of my teachers last year. I've actually changed my design to make it more compact for my needs. My battery is a lawn tractor battery and easily lasts for 3 hours. The battery can be towed behind in a tube but I put it in a backpack. It can get heavy which is why most people use the tube. However, a highbeam obviously focuses light rather than spreads it. If you are focusing on a wide area get some type of flood lamp. On the other hand, since I wade, it works just fine.


----------

